# Squid jig - Berkley power bait jig trial



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Berkley have had there jigs out for a while and recently released a 1.8 size version that suites my squidding so I bought one and gave it a trial.

It has a good action is the water and seems well balanced, the coulours standed out well too. The scent stinks but I guess it is not aimed at me.

First cast to the edge of the light saw it shadowed by a big southern which was very tentative but finally grabbed it as it rested on the bottom. I had to walk it to shore as it was a bit big to lift up the wall. That was it for the night but enough interest for me to use it again in the future.

David


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I''ve found them great, but they do tend to get nuded up by jackets etc


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

At a first glance it looked like a mangled budgie... :shock:


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

budgies are too hard to get lined up on a jig properly


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Squid will chew em up too, but jakets are the worst especially when they decend on your jig and bite it off.
David


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Had a few more goes with the berkley and rate it up there with the Yozuris for action and squid attraction. Have not had enough time to comment on longlevity but so far so good. So it is a recommendation from me.

David


----------

